# Wow It happened again...Pompano limit hit once more!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got to the beach and all set up by 8:30. Water was gorgeous already that early in the morning. Very calm with hardly any wave action. Caught a nice size shark around 10 am and a couple cats up to 11:30. Then water started getting little rough with white caps. Finally caught our first pomp of the day after that. Action pretty constant over next two and a half hours as we got our pomp limit of 12 for the day. Lots of fun lady fish, bar jacks, and an occasional catfish sprinkled in. Had one really big hit and held on as the drag squealed. Was hoping for another black drum (like from a couple weeks ago) but the leader broke. Think it was a shark. Packed it up at 2. All fish caught on sand fleas. What a blessing thanks JC.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

That's a nice catch. What beach you guys r fishing at, don't need exact location maybe a city ? Thx


----------



## rcc (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pics. Lots of fun and good eating there.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics.
How far to that outer bar?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great report. How far out are you putting your bait? Not a big pomp guy but could use some rays and those jacks. I take this was all on a pomp rig?

Thanks. Keep it up!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of pomps! good job.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats, nice looking pomps there! I'll be so glad when Sis and I can start fishing on weekdays! Looks like paradise where you were at


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

domci08 said:


> That's a nice catch. What beach you guys r fishing at, don't need exact location maybe a city ? Thx


Thanks, Perdido beach area.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Pier#r said:


> Great report and pics.
> How far to that outer bar?


Thanks, Probably about 125 yards out.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Great report. How far out are you putting your bait? Not a big pomp guy but could use some rays and those jacks. I take this was all on a pomp rig?
> 
> Thanks. Keep it up!


Thanks, I will have a few rods out from 35 yards to 100 yards. Trying to cover different depths.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Thanks, I will have a few rods out from 35 yards to 100 yards. Trying to cover different depths.


Thanks. I'm use to shark fishing but seeing your catches is wanting to me try this out. Might try tomorrow evening. I could use a ray and some jacks. Thanks again


----------



## Yaker (Oct 30, 2013)

How do you pick you spot if there's no waves? I still look for the guts but it seems like there's never any pompd when it's calm.


----------

